# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Á >  Ba ngôi làng hoa hướng dương ngỡ như cổ tích ở Hàn Quốc - Du lịch Hàn Quốc

## hangnt

*Hoa hướng dương nở rộ, ươm sắc vàng khắp các cánh đồng và nông trại đẹp như trong tranh, thu hút đông khách du lịch.*

*Làng Gangju*

Ngôi làng nhỏ bé nằm tại huyện Haman, tỉnh Nam Gyeongsang cứ mỗi khi vào mùa hoa hướng dương lại đông đúc bất ngờ hơn vẻ tĩnh lặng ngày thường. Khách thập phương kéo tới đây để chiêm ngưỡng những cánh đồng hoa mặt trời trải dài khắp các khu vườn, triền đồi. Hoa ở đây được trồng thành từng khóm quy củ, chính giữa là con đường mòn uốn lượn, càng tạo thành hậu cảnh lãng mạn cho những ai thích chụp hình.

Tại đây, hàng năm còn diễn ra lễ hội hoa hướng dương trong khoảng một tháng từ tháng 7 đến tháng 8. Ngoài ra Haman còn là địa phương có rất nhiều thắng cảnh đẹp, như bảo tàng Haman có vườn sen nguyên giống Hàn Quốc, công viên quốc gia Haman…

Để đến được đây, bạn tới bến xe phía Nam Seoul, bắt xe buýt đi Haman đến bến xe Haman và sau đó bắt xe buýt 11-1








*Nông trại Kim Jyung Suk*

Nông trại nhỏ nằm trên đảo Jeju xinh đẹp là điểm đến thu hút khách du lịch vào mùa hè do cánh đồng hoa hướng dương nở rộ. Nông trại được lấy tên theo tên của bác gái. Hai bác vốn sống ở Seoul, nhưng đã bán chung cư để mua đất làm nông trại tại đảo Jeju. Nông trại đẹp mơ màng, từng chiếc chum, từng khóm hoa đều ghi dấu ấn bàn tay chăm sóc, nâng niu của chủ nhân.

Đặc biệt là nông trại mở cửa miễn khí cho khách du lịch vào tham quan chụp hình. Ngay từ cổng vào nông trại có tấm biển ghi rõ: "Nông trại mở cửa miễn phí nên xin hãy giữ gìn và biết ơn người trồng cây". 

Từ Seoul bay tới đảo Jeju, bạn bắt xe buýt 100, 95, 1002 tại sân bay Jeju đến bến Trung tâm phúc lợi tổng hợp Tamna và bắt tiếp xe buýt làng số 720, 730, 710 đến Ủy ban quản lý môi trường. Tổng hành trình hết 48 phút.







*
Cánh đồng hướng dương Gapcheon*

Cánh đồng hoa hướng dương ở Gapcheon, thành phố Daejeon rộng tới 10.000 m2, được trồng theo kiểu tự nhiên, hoang dã hơn hai khu vực phía trên. Tuy vậy, chính sự tự nhiên này cũng tạo nên vẻ đẹp rất riêng của nó.

Để đến được đây, bạn bắt xe buýt số 705 ở ga Daejeon và xuống bến đài truyền hình MBC/TJB (18 bến, 40 phút) sau đó đi bộ khoảng 100m đến cánh đồng hướng dương đẹp tuyệt này.







Theo ngoisao

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo bạn có thể đăng ký *tour HÀ NỘI – SEOUL - ĐẢO CHEJU (6 ngày 5 đêm)* - *tour HA NOI - SEOUL - DAO CHEJU (6 ngay 5 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Hàn Quốc* - *tour du lich Han Quoc*

Cùng khám phá *du lịch Hàn Quốc* - *du lich Han Quoc*

----------

